# Fish ID help



## BaDcLaD (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi,
I recently brought these 2 fish and was told they where Kinsizei, Can anybody give them a proper id please 

































Thank's
Mark


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Not kingsizei, not even close.

Maybe part Ps. acei, or maybe M. greshakei...The facial features and shape in the second pic looks off to me.

Kim


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Greshakei hybrid. Looks like a hybrid to me.


----------

